
Using Apollo to implement mutations on a React client - nareshbhatia
https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-61923646739b
======
nareshbhatia
In Part 5 of "GraphQL concepts I wish someone explained to me a year ago" we
implement mutations on the client.

We'll use the operations exposed by the server to create authors, publishers
and books as well as relationships between them.

I'll be releasing one part a day for the next week (in case you'd like some
holiday travel reading). Here's what you can look forward to.

Part 6: Subscriptions (server implementation)

Part 7: Subscriptions (client implementation)

We’re on the home stretch now–are you enjoying the series so far?

